# اّلامك المبرحه خطاياي الجسيمه



## tinaton (30 مارس 2010)

*اّلامك المبرحه خطاياي الجسيمه*​

*الموضوع من تجميعى الشخصى ويارب يعجبكم*


*اّلامك المبرحه خطاياي الجسيمه*​

*(تأملات تحت أقدام الصليب ) *
*




*​


*وحينئذ أخذ بيلاطس يسوع وجلده (يو 1:19) تأمالي يانفسي ظهر الرب بعد الجلدات (39جلده)*​

*جسد ممزق ... لحم متطاير ... جند متهرأ ... عظم يتفتت بل وكل جلده لاتترك جرحا عميقا ى جسم الرب الرقيق *
*لاتحسب من الجلدات ...*
*



*​



*تاكدي يا نفسي أنك سبب هذه الجلدات ...وتذكرى أن كل مرة تشفين فيها من جراحات قديمة إنما هذا ناتج ن جراحات الرب وجلداته من أجلك*​

*(الذى يجلدته شفيتم ابط 24:2)(فعروه مت 28:27)*
*ياربى يسوع *
*لقد كنت مخدوعا وظننت أنى لست بعريان وعندما تأملتك على الصليب شعرت بعري فخجلت وأسرعت إليك لأشترى منك ثيابا ...*
*أحذرى يانفسى أن تدخلي العرس وليس عليك ثياب العرس ....*
*ياربي يسوع *
*أقبل جسدك العاري وقدميك العاريتين من أجل أنك سترتني بهذا الثوب ...بذاتك اشكرك *
*



*​


*وضفروا أكليلا من شوك وضعوه على رأسه (ست 29:27)*​

*تصوري يا نفسي إكليل الشوك وأشرس جندي يضعه على رأس المخلص فأحدثت اّلاما نارية فى كل جزء تنغرس فيه الأشواك الحاده ...*
*نرى وجهك الذى أبرع جمالا من بني البشر وقد شوهته قسوة جنسنا فظهرت اّثارها على وجهك المشوه بالدماء *
*ياسيدي*
*



*​


*من الذى ظلمك بهذا المقدار من قسا عليك هذه القسوة من الذى الم راسك بهذا الالم الذى لايطاق *​

*حقا أنا الذى أنتزلت بك كل هذه الاساءة بكثرة ذنوبى ... إنى جبيني المملوء بالافكار الدنسة هو الذي يستحق (إكليل الشوك)*
*وحملوه الصليب إنأراد أحد أن يأتى ورائي *
*فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني (23:9)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


*إلهى ... عرفت معنى قولك لى أحمل صليبى ... كما حملت صليبك أنت هو جهادى ضد الخطية وصليبك هو خطيتي *​

*النى فشلت في مقاومتها إن كل تذمر فى حياتي اليومية يعنى رفضي للصليب وبعدى عن خلاص نفسي..*
*يسوع حبيبى :أهلنى أن اكون سمعانا قيروانيا .....الذى تشرق ببركة مقابلة يسوع ومشاركته في حمل الصليب ........*​


*الهي سأحمل خطايا اخواتي وأصلي عنهم كما أصلي لاجل خطيتي سأصوم من أجلهم كما أصوم من أجل نفسى *​

*سأعمل على إفتقادهم وإبعادهم عنها بان أحمله بنفسي عنهم (سمروه على الصليب )*
*ثقبوا يدي ورجلي أحصى كل عظامي (مز 16:22) *
*أنظروا إلى جسد المخلص وهو مسمر على الصليب ورفعوه بطرية مريعة مؤلمة للمصلوب إلى أن نصبوه فى المكان *​


*حتى خلعت عظامه من مفاصلها إن يداي هما التي تستحقان المسامير لآنها مدت للخطية ...*​

*لكننك سمرت بدلا عني *
*من أجل ذلك ياإلهي ... سمر ذاتي معك على الصليب لكي أقول مع المسيح صلبت ..مع المسيح سمرت *
*يا إلهي سمر حبي فيك ... سمرإيمانى فيك ... سمر بنظري فيك ...سمر أمالى فيك .. سمرني كي لا أرتفع من فرط الكبرياء ...سمر وداعتك واتضاعك فى قلبي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


*يانفسى لماذا تأسلين *​

*اين ألتقي بيسوع ؟ ألست تعلمني أن المسمار قد حدد مكان يسو على الصليب والطريق الوحيد للقاء يسوع *
*هو أن تتحركي إلى المكان المسمر عليه يسوع .. اي الصليب *
*يانفسي.....ز ان احتمالك أي ألم او مرض أوضيق بشكر ويشعل نار الحب الآلهي فيك ويرفعك اللى شركة أمجاد الصليب *
*وتأكيدي يا نفسى أن هروبك من التجارب والالم والضيق تعني عدم لقائك بيسوع كان منهج عبادتك الروحيه فاذا الذى *
*لم يذق طعم المسامير لن يصل الى يسوع المسمر على الصليب *
*

*​


*ايتهاالقديسة العذراء مريم *​

*من ذاق ألم المسمار قدك ايتها الام العالم كله يفرح لقبول ه الخلاص إما أحشائي فتلتهب عند النظهر الى صلبوتك *
*الذى انتى صابر عليه من اجل الكل *
*ياا بنى والهي *
*



*​


*ايتها العذراء .. اخبرينا عن مقدار الالم الذى تسببت فيه خطايانا لابنك وإلهك من اجل هذا صلى عنا *​

*وأشفعى فينا أمام إبنك الحبيب ربي وإلهي وحبيبي يسوع إن صليب الغالى اجمل هدية منك لي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*أقبله وأحمله بفرح إن لم نرسل لي ياحيبي صليبا سأبحث انا عن صليب داخلى ربما تدريب . على احتمال ... ربما صوم *
*ربما سهر ودراسة ... ربما خدمه ولكن كل هذا بسرور *
*



*​


*يارب اعطينى أن احبك فلا احب اخر سواك وان أحب صليبك وأكرس حياتى كلها لآجلك *​

*ربى وإلهي *
*لا تسمح لى أن ابعد عن صليبك أبدا ولا عن تيرك الهين اللذيذ *
*إلهي أشكرك أرحمني وأعني *​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2010)

*روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
ويستحق التقيييييم
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 مارس 2010)

*
الرب يبارككم

موضوع جميل جداا

شكرا ليكم

كل سنه وانتم طيبين

​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2010)

فى منتهى الجمال يا تينا 
شكرا كتير ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tinaton (30 مارس 2010)

*الموضوع من تجميعى الشخصى ويارب يعجبكم من بوربوينت    كان يجايلى على ايميلى   كتبته بقلمى  وجمعت صور لهذا  لموضوع ونزلته بس نشكر ربنا انى  الموضوع عجبكم 
*


----------



## tinaton (30 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة*
> 
> *ويستحق التقيييييم*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*
> *سلام ونعمه لكم*​


 
ميرسى كتير  لمرورك الجميل وتعليقك الراااائع جداااا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## tinaton (30 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *الرب يبارككم*​
> 
> *موضوع جميل جداا*​
> *شكرا ليكم*​
> *كل سنه وانتم طيبين*​



*وحضرتك طيب واسرتك  طيبة وبالخير وصحة وسعادة *
*وميرسى كتير لمرورك الجميل وتعليقك الرااااائع جدا *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويعوضك كل خير *​


----------



## tinaton (30 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا تينا
> 
> شكرا كتير ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسى كتير كوكو  لمرورك الجميل  وتعليقك الرااائع جداااااا  *
*ربنا يباركك  ويعوضك كل خير *​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (31 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

